# [Gelöst]SSd wird in der Datenträgerverwaltung nicht erkannt



## TrustmeElite (28. Mai 2017)

*[Gelöst]SSd wird in der Datenträgerverwaltung nicht erkannt*

Hallo pcgameshardwareforum.

Ich habe folgendes problem.
Meine zweite SSD die ich mir vor 2 Tagen gekauft habe wird nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt.
Ich finde die SSd im Bios und im Gerätemanager.
AHCI ist Aktiviert, im Raid modus bekomm ich einen Bluescreen mit anschliesendem neustart (wurde nur ausprobiert ob sie dann funktioniert), Treiber sind Aktuell, Gerät Funktioniert einwandfrei laut Gerätemanager.

Ich habe die SSD an allen Sataports schon ausprobiert, sie wird überall erkannt aber eben nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung.
Ich habe Windows über den USB Stick Booten lassen. Auch hier wird sie nicht gefunden.

Das System ist gerade mal 1Monat alt:
Mainboard ist AsRock Ab350M (AM4)
Beide SSDs sind von Crucial (MX300)
1.SSD MX300 (275GB, für das Betriebssystem, läuft )
2.SSD MX300 (525GB, für Daten und Spiele, läuft nicht aber wird im Bios und im Gerätemanagher erkannt)

Was kann ich noch ausprobieren? Bin langsam am verzweifeln


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSd wird in der Datenträgerverwaltung nicht erkannt*

Herzlich willkommen im Forum!

Vielleicht hilft Dir diese ähnliche Fragestellung mit genauer Anleitung, wie man eine SSD anmelden muss. Ich hatte auch ein "plug and play" erwartet...
SSD wird nicht erkannt: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB

Zusammenfassung: Du musst die SSD exlizit anmelden, dazu musst Du dieses Fenster finden:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-samsung-850-evo-500gb-computerverwanlten.jpg


----------



## TrustmeElite (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSd wird in der Datenträgerverwaltung nicht erkannt*

Nein Hilft mir Leider nicht da sie mir nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt wird. Ich kann die SSD nicht Partitionieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSd wird in der Datenträgerverwaltung nicht erkannt*



TrustmeElite schrieb:


> Nein Hilft mir Leider nicht da sie mir nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt wird. Ich kann die SSD nicht Partitionieren.


Stimmt, ich Schussel, steht ja im Text:


TrustmeElite schrieb:


> ...wird nicht in der Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt....



Tja, keine Ahnung


----------



## azzih (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSd wird in der Datenträgerverwaltung nicht erkannt*

Raid Modus? Deaktivier den Mist mal im Bios.

Ansonsten mach mal Screenshot von der Datenträgerverwaltung. Wenn das Ding im Gerätemanager aktiv ist, dann muss es eigentlich auch in der Datenträgerverwaltung auftauchen, hat halt noch kein Namen und keine Partition.


----------



## TrustmeElite (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSd wird in der Datenträgerverwaltung nicht erkannt*

Raid ist deaktiviert, wollte nur testen ob es dann vieleicht geht


----------



## TrustmeElite (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: SSd wird in der Datenträgerverwaltung nicht erkannt*

Ich habs geschafft!!! 
OMG ich glaubs nicht 
Ich habe mir das Programm Storage Executive von Crucial geholt, danach den Dateiträger mit diesem Programm Bereinigt, und siehe da... es wird mir die Festplatte in der Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt.


----------



## Mike- (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: [Gelöst]SSd wird in der Datenträgerverwaltung nicht erkannt*

Hi,

ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Ich besitze schon 2 funktionierende SSD Karten, eine Samsung Evo840 mit 125B, eine Cruxial MX500 mit 256GB und jetzt die neue MX500 mit 500GB.

Zu der neuen Karte habe ich einen 2fach Sata Stromanschluss dazubestellt, eine Seite habe ich in die neue SSD gesteckt, die andere in den 2fach Stecker der 2 funktionierenden SSD`s und das Ende in das Kabel welches zum Netzteil geht. Mit dieser Verbindung werden in der Datenträgerverwaltung nur die zwei alten SSD angezeigt, aber nicht die neue.

Die Daten bereinigen bringt ja auch nichts, weil das Crucial Executive Programm nur die 2 alten SSD erkennt.


----------

